

The importance of being a lazy dev - poissonpie
http://theteam.co.uk/blog/the-importance-of-being-a-lazy-developer

======
StavrosK
Ugh, another pandering, self-promoting article on the importance of not doing
the same things over and over again. Guess what, it's not developer-specific,
everyone knows that you should avoid repeating as much work as possible.

~~~
yzhengyu
Unfortunately, I have worked in places where the culture was so poisonous and
the appraisal scheme so skewed that employees of high ability had plenty of
incentive not to do this.

So this is not a given. Fortunately, I am no longer in that location.

------
icebraining
"We will encourage you to develop the three great virtues of a programmer:
laziness, impatience, and hubris." -- LarryWall

<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?LazinessImpatienceHubris>

------
andrewingram
I often say, half in jest, that as a developer it is my job to go to great
efforts in the pursuit of laziness. Despite the implications for my lifestyle,
if I can make myself redundant, I've probably done a good job.

~~~
Iv
And if you can make your boss redundant, you'll be the worst employee ever.

~~~
johnpapps
A good developer cannot be the cause of their bosses redundancy.

------
Hyena
It should just be rewritten to: "the importance of being lazy".

If you can automate a task, you're an office hero and "a miracle worker" in
most places. And just like a "miracle worker", you may have come near an auto
de fe more times than you're comfortable with for your trouble.

Lots of people don't get and so don't like automation of any kind.

------
wccrawford
I've long said this. I absolutely despise doing the same thing over and over
and it pushes me to automate things sooner and better than other devs who
don't mind so much.

